# Yuba trout??



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

So since moving from Gunnison about 3-4 years ago I haven't fished Yuba as much as I used to, obviously. I used to catch mainly trout or carp. but if I remember right the last year I lived there the trout were hard to come by, I heard it was from predation from walleye and pike. Has anyone caught a rainbow from there in the last year or two? Or is there a ranger or gill netter that can confirm either side of this scenario?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like 2007 was the last year that they planted any trout in Yuba. Not much chance of there being any left.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, thanks I didn't realize they were planters. I had seen five pounders come out of there before. most of the ones I caught were larger than most planters too. I do remember pelicans catching some planter sized ones though.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup. They grew big and fat while they were top dogs in the pond. Once the Northern Pike got established it was lights out for trout.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I've always wondered if there are a few bruiser browns in there..There might be a few that have drifted in to there..But I don't know if that's possible. One can only dream about things like that.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Most likely no browns, there's a lot of spillways and head gates and things between Richfield and yuba. However people I knew in high school had caught bows as far downstream as leamington, I've also seen them below the dam.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

But couldn't they get through spillways and headgates? if they are going downstream? Especially during spring runoff. I just can't imagine some not being in there, if they are in systems upstream. Fish are pretty uncanny when it comes to moving long distances. Salina creek has browns. Plus they can tolerate warmer water than bows. I've heard of browns being caught in Willard Bay.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure. They could make it in to the reservoir. What are they going to eat? And much more important; how would they survive the Northern Pike?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

They could eat crayfish or carp minnows. I admit, it would be tough for a small trout to survive in that environment. I would expect only the biggest and baddest browns to survive Yuba. But browns can live 10 years or longer. They could have gotten in there before the pike exploded. If a brown got to 20 inches in length, it would probably be big enough to stay off the pike's menu. I'm not saying any are in there, but I wouldn't rule it out either.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I dunno. My 34" pike had 2 10" carp in it, I can only imagine what those 40"+ bruisers could eat.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

True, big pike can eat like no other. But what about pineview? How do the browns in there survive the Tiger Muskie? Every now and then a big brown comes out of there, some of them over 10 pounds. Those big browns are extraordinary fish. They got big by being smart. 

I would think a 20 inch brown could have a pretty good chance of dodging a big pike. 

Then again, no way to even prove a brown is in Yuba...Catching one or gill netting one would be like winning the lottery.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

No your right a brown could be in there, if there's Perch dodging the pike and walleyes, there's got to be at least one trout. But I read something a couple weeks ago about the pike at Yuba and how there are getting to be too many and they are asking that we keep some of the smaller ones. 

The funny thing about all this is that I know people who have caught largemouth in the river near Gunnison and Fayette, but no ones caught one out of yuba. Also I have never caught nor heard of anyone catching a pike below Yuba, Walleye I've never heard of coming from between the Yuba dam and the DMAD dam(about 50miles downstream).


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A lot of pike exist below Yuba….I have also caught a fair number of trout below Yuba the past few years; some exceeding 22 inches in length, but none of them browns. I have also seen walleye come from below Yuba…but not as many as pike or trout. The trout I have caught below Yuba coexist with lots of carp, pike, and channel cats. Some of the channel cats I have seen have got to be over 20 pounds.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

There are still trout in Yuba. They are very few and far between I might add.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

I fish yuba a ton and been a few years since I've cought a trout out there ton of pike and carp once in a while a bass or walleye 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would be willing to bet there are no trout swimming in Yuba right now. All the previous stocked trout have died of old age, and there is zero reproduction. Any trout that gets near that lake from inflowing streams immediately becomes pike fodder.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I would think that there are certainly a few trout left in there, especially browns. Browns put up with marginal water quality pretty well and there are tons of them upstream.

Just because they don't get caught doesn't mean they're not in there.

Nobody ever catches cats in Yuba, but they're in there.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel browns, if in there in any varifiable numbers, would be a somewhat frequent catch.
Will someone please confirm a recent brown catch? 
Trout are like the ultimate candy to pike. They have that wonderful slime coating that makes them slide right down the gullet. A trout of any species in Yuba would be like a bowl of sauerhraut in a pigpen to those varacious pikesters.
Not saying it's impossible, but even the Sevier above Yuba for many miles I doubt has any browns. Too many pike and roughfish.
I bet your chances of catching a trout of any species in Yuba right now are about the same chances of catching a brook trout or smallie out of Strawberry. It could happen, but it won't.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I feel browns, if in there in any varifiable numbers, would be a somewhat frequent catch.


You mean like minersville, otter creek, and any number of other "trout" reservoirs that have resident browns from incoming rivers?

FWIW -- I've caught exactly 1 brown trout from minersville in over 25 years of fishing it. They're in there....they're just not easy to catch.

As for trout being in Yuba -- of course there is always the possibility of it. Isn't that exactly why we as fishermen continue to go fishing? It's the thrill of the unknown.

when posed with the question of whether or not "a guy like you and girl like me" would ever end up together, Mary replied with: not good. Like one in a million. Lloyd exclaimed "so you're telling me there's a chance...YEAH!"

We go fishing because there is always that chance....


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

C'mon PBH. I've caught a brown or two out of Otter Creek and I've heard of brownies in Miners. Haven't heard of a brown from Yuba in the last several years, but like you say, they could be in there. 
Also, they stock browns in Minersville and O.C. 
The only reason browns are tougher to catch in reservoirs is because there are fewer of them. They are not the legendary "wiseguys" that people believe they are. Might not be quite as easy as a 'bow with powerbait, but when they're hungry, they are no tougher to catch than any other fish. I've fished Fontinelle and some other Wyoming lakes with high brown ratios and I just don't feel they are that much smarter, if any.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookie -- but they aren't stocked in Yuba.

My point is that they could be in there, but in very low numbers. As you pointed out when in low numbers they are going to be very difficult to catch. The sevier river has brown trout. Brown trout can handle warmer and slower water, like the lower end of the sevier before it dumps into Yuba. It is not a far-fetched scenario.

What we know for a fact is that we don't know what we might catch -- and thus the reason why we continue to fish. If somebody wants to hope that they might catch a brown (or any other trout) from Yuba, great! That excitement of not knowing what's on the end of your line is what drives us to continue to fish -- the next one might be the big one!

That one lonely brown trout that made it into the reservoir just might be a 15lb bruiser. His peers all know him as "the bully" because he constantly picks on all those hammer-handles. He can hold his own. You just never know...


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

PBH some people just don't get it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

COWAN said:


> PBH some people just don't get it.


Oh, I totally get it. I agree with PBH for the most part. I would rather have the unknown factor be "how big" the fish, not what species. To each his own though.
It is also plausible that a brook trout in the Uintas could find itself in Flaming Gorge and grow to 10 lbs. I'm not counting on it, but it would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> It is also plausible that a brook trout in the Uintas could find itself in Flaming Gorge and grow to 10 lbs. I'm not counting on it, but it would be a pleasant surprise.


We've caught lake trout in Lake Powell while anchovy fishing at the dam. Where do you think they came from?? It's also not uncommon for people to catch trout in Powell.

so, while it might be rather unusual, it certainly isn't a far-fetched idea to find a brook trout in Flaming Gorge. Heck, it's at least a "trout" water. but 10lbs? Now you're stretching things. Wouldn't a burbot eat it before it could ever get that big?


----------

